# Anyone ever hunt here?



## Forddrivincwby (Nov 13, 2006)

My uncle told me about these two ranches. Seem to have good prices and don't charge a trophy fee. What do yall think is it worth trying?

www.chambersbowhunts.net

www.crystalcreekbowhunting.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

I hunted Chambers 8 to 10 years ago. Maurice is a great host. There were allot of pigs. I did see a fallow, but it was in velvet (could only shoot hard antlers). The evening hunts were the best because that was when the "guide" corned the roads. The lodging was nice. I do know some guys that shot some pretty nice whitetail, they hunted there every year - but the area I was hunting, I only saw hogs and that fallow. We had to set our blinds up back then - there werent any stands that I knew of. A 8' tripod or a Double Bull ground blind is the way to go. For the money, in my opinion - you cant beat it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not hunted with Maurice in a few years. My advice if you go is to get off the beaten path. The animals get a good amount of pressure and they are not stupid. You will probably have a good time, but it is a long way from a sure thing.

As a rule of thumb, places that do not charge a trophy fee do not really care if you get an animal or not. They want you to see some and have a good time, but they are not making their money that way.

Places that charge a small daily fee and then a big trophy fee, want you to get an animal, and your chances are much much better at these places. That is how they make there money.

I use to go to the cheap no trophy fee places....because I wanted to go a lot and didn't care if it took me 4 or 5 trips to the animal I was after. As I have gotten older, I would rather go to a place where my chances are better...even if I have to spend more.


----------

